# Composed for short film. Appreciate feedback. Ideally from Rctec (Mr El Rodrigo Hannibal Zimmerman)



## supercomposer123 (Mar 30, 2015)

Original score, sound mixing, engineering and quantum technology by me. 

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/614403

If we are lucky, this short film will hit the Cannes Film Festival in 2020. Then shortly after Michael Bay will acquire the rights and Jennifer Lawrence will be the lead star along with James Spader and Matt Damon. There will be a love triangle, but with a plot twist. In another universe. Where...TIME DOESN'T EXIST. 
>8o

Hey Mr El Rodrigo, what do you think? 

-dark1ord


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 4, 2015)

that's pretty darn good!!!!! Well done! :D


----------



## Allen Constantine (Apr 5, 2015)

Are you serious? Is this some mockery or what? Has anyone listened to the "lyrics"? It's outrageous and offensive IMHO.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 5, 2015)

What infantile bollocks have I just listened to? Are you 12 years old?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 5, 2015)

wtf


----------



## bryla (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm not Rctec


----------



## Sebastianmu (Apr 5, 2015)

This is just so far out there!
I've been trying to comprehend what the purpose of this post might be, but I'm not getting anywhere!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Apr 5, 2015)

Early April Fools?


----------



## Lylee (Apr 5, 2015)

Stupidity at it's peaks )


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 5, 2015)

Well perhaps he was wondering why shoot a man...before throwing him out of a plane??

Seriously some of you need to lighten up. Take up a sport or book a hooker.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 5, 2015)

I cried at the end of it. So dramatic....


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2015)

Has the feel of a psychotic cyber stalker.


----------

